# Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen



## Troutprojekt (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Anglelfreunde,

Da ich gesehen habe das in diesem Forum des öfteren Fragen zum Bau von Futterautomaten aufgetaucht sind dachte ich mir das ich da vielleicht manchen weiterhelfen kann.Ich habe mir nämlich selber lange Genug Gedanken darüber gemacht sowas selber zu bauen.Nun meine Lösung für kleines Geld!!!

Zum Futterautomat:

Die Idee.

Es sollte ein Futterautomat werden der ohne Strom(230V) und ohne Pendel läuft und mindestens jeden 2ten Tag einmal automatisch Füttert.Die Fütterungsmenge sollte nicht mehr wie eine Hand voll sein und der Behälter fürs Futter muss mindestens eine Woche halten.Der Automat soll in der Mitte vom Teich schwimmen.Und das ganze sollte nicht mehr wie 100€ kosten!

Baumaterial:

Man benötigt einen Wildfutterautomat mit Zeitschaltuhr den man im Internet für ca. 50-80€ bekommt.

Eine Tafel verzinktes Blech 1x2m Stärke 0,5mm

Einen 5 Liter Eimer

Siebdruckplatte von 0,5x0,5m

4 Stück  5 Liter Kunstoff Kanister

Kleinteile:Schrauben,Nieten,Kleine Holzlatten

Kosten ca. 100€ inkl.Kleinteile und Futterautomat.



Das Ding funktioniert super einfach und macht genau das was es soll.Durch die eingebaute Zeitschaltuhr lassen sich von
1-24 automatische Fütterungen pro Tag einstellen.Die Futtermenge ist programmierbar und die Fütterzeit ist zwischen 1-30 Sekunden( auch Streuradius) einstellbar.Der 5 Liter Eimer fasst genügend Futter um damit 1-2 Wochen auszukommen.Durch den Trichter fällt jedes Pellet ins Wasser und bleibt nicht auf dem Automaten liegen.Die Kunstoffkanister lassen den Automaten schön in der Mitte vom Teich Treiben.Mit 2 Seilen verhindert man das die Futterinsel abtreibt.

Ich denke einfacher gehts nicht und das für so wenig Geld!!


----------



## Jens84 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Wow sieht ja super aus. Haste gut gebaut.#6

Kannst du mir vielleicht noch ein paar Fragen beantworten?

Wieviel Futter in kg passt denn da rein?
Hast du ne bezugsquelle für so nen Wildfutterautomaten?
EDIT: Wird wohl der sein oder?
http://www.profitechrevier.at/product_info.php?info=p435_Wildfutterautomat-elektronisch-analog.html
Welche Pelletgrößen sind verwendbar?
Wie genau kann man die Futtermenge einstellen?

Gibts evtl. noch mehr Bilder wie du die Kanister zum auftreiben befestigt hast?

Schonmal vielen Dank

MfG Jens


----------



## Troutprojekt (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Hallo,

ja genau das ist so ein Futterautomat.Hab meinen bei Ebay geholt.

Da kannst du die Futtermenge einstellen.D.h von 1-30sek dreht sich das Futterrad und schleudert die Pellets raus.So ist dann die Futtermenge einstellbar.

Ich hab zur Zeit die kleinen Pellets 3-5mm drin.Es geht natürlich auch mit den grösseren bis 8mm.

Du kannst natürlich jede Grösse von Eimer verwenden.Dann musst du aber die Treibkörper grösser wählen.
Ich habe mir 5 Liter Kunstoffkanister besorgt und die dann einfach mit Holzschrauben 5x40 an die Holzplatte geschraubt.Die sind genau richtig für den 5 Kilo Eimer und die Blechtrichter schwimmen zu lassen.Wenn du 10Liter Kanister nimmst kannst da auch 10Kilo Eimer drauf stellen.Ganz wichtig ist das du in dem Eimer einen Trichter einbaust damit das Futter nachrutscht.


----------



## Jens84 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

OK Danke.

Eine Frage ist mir noch eingefallen.

Wie betreibst du denn Futterautomat?

Batterie oder Akku? Wie leicht lässt sich die Batterie wechseln oder der Akku laden und wie lang hält eine Akku/Batterieladung?

Hab schon gesehen dass es dafür auch kleine Solarpanel gibt, aber das lohnt sich glaub ich nicht. Oder?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Kannst du uns vielleicht noch ein wenig über die Details erzählen??
Du sagtest ohne Strom, redest aber von einer Zeitschaltuhr?
Wie funktioniert das und wo kriegt man das her??
hast du vielleicht ein "Bauplan"??

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Jens84 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

In meinem Link steht was von Batteriebetrieben oder Akuubetrieb. So wird das auch sein. Meine Fragen dazu s.o.

Oder besser gleich so?

http://www.profitechrevier.at/produ...et-Wildfutterautomat---Solarpanel---Akku.html


----------



## Troutprojekt (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Ja genau das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen das da eine 6Volt Batterie drin ist.Wie lange die hält müsste ich jetzt mal ausprobieren.Hab den Automat seit November im Einsatz bis heut.Mit der ersten Batterie.Die versorgt ja nur die Uhr und einmal am Tag kurz den Motor.Also sehr wenig Energíeverbrauch.

Klar kann man das auch mit dem Solarpanell betreiben.Wäre vielleicht noch eine bessere Lösung.Ist halt ne Sache vom Budget her.Ich denke aber das so eine Batterie nicht viel Kostet deswegen....?


Einen Bauplan gibts davon nicht.Ich kann euch aber gerne genaue Fragen beantworten.

Die 2 Blechkreise sind 1m und 40cm im Durchmesser(Aufgeklappt).Durch einen Schnitt bis in die Mitte kann man diese dann beliebig steil formen.


Bei weiteren Fragen helfe ich gern.


----------



## Jens84 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

So stell ich mir den im Schnitt vor?

Ist das so korrekt? Zum Batteriewechsel könnte man den Automaten nach oben herausheben.


----------



## Troutprojekt (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Die Skizze ist fast richtig.Der Automat sitzt auf der Platte und wird links und rechts von kleinen Leisten gehalten.

Die Kanister sind dicht anneinander montiert.

Den Automat kannst du dann ganz leicht nach oben rausziehen und den Deckel abmachen zum neu befüllen.


Noch ein Bild von oben:


----------



## Jens84 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Ahh OK.

Ist die Holzplatte noch irgendwie mit dem großen Metalltrichter verbunden? Mit Silikon verklebt oder ähnliches?

Welchen Durchmesser hat die Holzplatte?

Wenn ich dass noch weiss werd ich wohl demnächst anfangen zu basteln!

MfG Jens


----------



## Troutprojekt (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Der Trichter liegt ohne Befestigung auf der Platte.Der ist so schwer das da nix verrutschen oder wegfliegen kann.

Die Holzplatte ist 50x50cm


----------



## Fischpaule (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*



Troutprojekt schrieb:


> ....und mindestens jeden 2ten Tag einmal automatisch Füttert.
> .....Durch die eingebaute Zeitschaltuhr lassen sich von
> 1-24 automatische Fütterungen pro Tag einstellen.



Schönes Gerät, und auch klasse umgesetzt#6 - nur entspricht es nicht deinen eigenen Anforderungen :m - oder kannst du das Gerät wirklich so einstellen, dass es nur jeden zweiten Tag füttert? 

.....nicht ernst nehmen, kleiner Spass am Rande...

|wavey:


----------



## Jens84 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Hi Fischpaule,

eigentlich *übertrifft* sein Gerät sogar seine Anforderungen.#6

Weil es sollte ja* mindestens* alle zwei Tage füttern.
So kann er jeden Tag so oft füttern er wie er will, oder bis der Eimer oder die Batterie leer ist.:q

Sonst hätte er geschrieben höchstens alle zwei tage füttern.
Gelle?!

Grüßle Jens|wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

@Jens 
Nugut, da hast du auch wieder Recht :q



Jens84 schrieb:


> Sonst hätte er geschrieben höchstens alle zwei tage füttern.
> Gelle?!
> 
> Grüßle Jens|wavey:



Na dann bräuchte es auch garnicht füttern und würde seinen Ansprüchen genügen :m

@Troutprojekt

Aber zum Thema:

Ich bin erstaunt, das das so einfach mit einer Batterie klappt auch die Rüttelfunktion über einen längeren Zeitraum auszuführen....
Wie oft fütterst du denn am Tag?

|wavey:


----------



## Troutprojekt (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Hallo Fischpaule,

es hat schon ein paar Versuche und Zeit gekostet bis ich es so hatte wie ich es wollte.

Der Motor wird ja mit der 6 Volt Batterie betrieben und  ist stark genug die Teile im Umkreis von ca 10Meter zu schleudern.Da mein Teich aber nicht so breit ist habe ich die Fütterungszeit(d.h die Zeit wielange sich der Motor mit dem Futterrad dreht von 1-30sek einstellbar) auf 2sek gestellt weil ich nur einen Radius von 2 Meter haben wollte.
Ganz wichtig ist darauf zu achten das das Futter genau auf den Mittelpunkt des Drehtellers drückt.Dies gelingt mit einem Trichter oder einem abgeschnittenen Pet Flaschenhals super einfach.Wenn das nicht gemacht wird und der ganze Druck von ca 5 Kilo Futter auf den Teller drückt (Fläche ca 6x6cm) dann wird der Motor nicht anlaufen!!Klingt Logisch oder??

Ich füttere einmal am Tag um 10Uhr ist es immer soweit.

Wie gesagt die Batterie ist jetzt seit November im Einsatz und läuft heute noch.Es kostet ja wenig Energie pro Tag einmal zu Füttern und sonst läuft ja nur das Uhrwerk.Und jeder der eine Armbanduhr hat weiss wie lange so eine kleine Batterie hält


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Und jetzt schmeißt dein Automat das Futter auf´s Eis, oder seid ihr Eisfrei???

Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Wavedave (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*



Troutprojekt schrieb:


> Man benötigt einen Wildfutterautomat mit Zeitschaltuhr den man im Internet für ca. 50-80€ bekommt.



Habe jetzte mal ein bissel im inet gestöbert, aber selbst im billigsten Fall finde ich nur welche für 70€.
Weis da vllt einer, wo es die noch billiger gibt?


----------



## Jens84 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Da diese Dinger in den USA wohl hergestellt werden sind sie da auch noch billiger.

Man muss halt noch die Versandkosten erfragen und halt auch gleich noch ne Batterie/Akku mitbestellen.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMERICAN-HUNTER...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad4b6f20d

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-American-Hu...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414bdd7e42

PS: Zoll nicht vergessen, d.h.  Einfuhrumsatzsteuer 19%


----------



## Troutprojekt (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Hi,

mal ne Frage an alle Futterautomatsucher: Habt Ihr so einen Wildfutterautomaten noch nie gesehen als ihr bei Google gesucht habt??Das war das erste was bei mir gekommen ist als ich gesucht habe...komisch....naja egal.

Also den Automaten gibts am günstigsten in den USA das stimmt.Da hab ich meinen Nämlich auch her  Hat zur Zeit als der Dollar noch gut stand 30€ gekostet.Hab ihn aus meinem Urlaub mitgebracht.

Aber wenn ihr vorhabt den da zu holen müsst ihr natürlich noch die Versandkosten dabei rechnen.Und dann wirds teuer.Bei Ebay hab ich einen gesehen für 59€.Das ist ein fairer Preis denke ich.Und die Akkus gibts ja überall im Inet.

@ Boot Angler   Mein Teich ist Eisfrei und das dauert auch noch bis der zufriert.


----------



## Messi76 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Hier bekommst für ~ 100,00 € einen Futterstreuer der nur in eine Richtung auswirft... das bis zu 15 Meter weit, Akku betrieben mit Digitaluhr und bis zu 6 Fütterungen täglich einzustellen. Du brauchst das gute Ding nur am Rand aufstellen und man spart sich die ganze Bastellarbeit!!!

http://www.floba-jagd.de/index.php?cPath=1


----------



## Jens84 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Da hab ich aber das Problem, dass da spätestens nach zwei Tagen noch jemand einen zweiten daneben gestellt hat. 

Spass beiseite, aber meine Teiche sind prinzipiell für jeden zugänglich. Und da "streunen" auch gern mal Kids rum und die werfen aus irgendeinem Grund alles ins Wasser, was nicht angenagelt ist.

Und bei dem Automat müsst da schon jemand schwimmengehen um den zu klauen. Und gegen Wurfgeschosse ist er auch gut gerüstet. Lediglich überleg ich mir das mit dem Solarpanel nochmal #c


----------



## Messi76 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Genau Jens!!!
Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen "angenagelt"...
Fast... Kette und Vorhängeschloss sind sehr billig im Baumarkt zu bekommen... Meiner ist angekettet...

Wo mehr kriminielle Energie aufkommt da geht Deiner wie meiner flöten...

Nur ist diese Lösung für diejenigen einfacher die entweder Handwerklich nicht begabt sind oder sich die Arbeit einfach sparen wollen indem Sie eine Onlinebestellung tätigen und preislich auf das selbe kommen...

Ach ja... ich werde dafür nicht bezahlt ;-)
Habe auch lange überlegt, aber bin von der Einfachheit der Lösung begeistert und das Ergebnis unterscheidet sich in keinster Weise von dem 1.400,- € Gebläseauomat von LINN.
(War selbst überrascht - dachte der Streut 1-2 Meter maximal... Ok, 15 Meter waren es nicht, aber nach Test bin ich auf 11,8 Meter gekommen)


----------



## Troutprojekt (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Hallo,

es ist wirklich beachtlich was dieser Automat für eine Kraft hat.Konnte es erst auch nicht glauben.Aber die Tests haben es gezeigt......da geht einiges!!

Man kann für Geld alles kaufen und für diejenigen die gerne basteln ist diese Lösung genau das richtige.Das war der Sinn von meinem Projekt.Mir waren die Futterautomaten die in diesem Prinzip funktionieren einfach zu teuer.Und von Pendlern halt ich nix!
Wollte zuerst das der Automat über dem Wasser hängt,da hatte ich aber dann Angst das er irgendwann nen Abgang macht und auf Tauchstation geht.Wäre sehr Schade gewesen.Deshalb die schwimmende Variante!! 
Ich habe den Vorteil das mein Teich halt komplett eingezäunt ist und deswegen wenig Probleme mit den spielenden Kinder habe.
Aber dieses Problem sollte mit Kette und Schloss behoben sein!!

Viel Spass beim Basteln!!


----------



## brickmann (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Hallo zusammen,

wir hatten ein ähnliches Problem an unseren Forellenteichen und daher im letzten Jahr mal an einem Eigenbau gearbeitet.

Nach vielen, vielen Entwürfen und Ansätzen ist dieser Automat dabei herausgekommen:

Funktionsumfang:


Zeitgesteuerte Fütterung (Quarz-Uhr)
Intervallfütterung
Tagesfütterungsmenge einstellbar
Bonusfunktion
Testfunktion
Pelletgröße wählbar (2mm - 6mm)
2 x 16 Zeichen Display (Beleuchtet)
Speichern der Einstellungen bei Stromausfall
Funktionsüberwachung / Meldung im Fehlerfall
Batteriebetrieb (9V -24V)
Geringer Stromverbrauch
Spritzwassergeschützte Kunststoffgehäuse
Einfache Montage

*Zeitgesteuerte Fütterung*

Die  Einstellung der Uhrzeit erfolgt, ähnlich wie bei einem Radiowecker, über  Taster im Gehäuse. Im Gerät ist ein 
täglicher Fütterungszeitraum  von 8 Uhr bis 18 Uhr voreingestellt. Die Fütterung der ersten  Intervallmenge beginnt jeweils um 8 Uhr
(siehe Abschnitt  Intervallfütterung)


*Intervallfütterung*

Die Abgabe  der täglichen Futtermenge erfolgt nicht in einem Fütterungsvorgang  sondern kontinuierlich über den Tag verteilt. 
Im 10 minütigen  Rhytmus folgt ein neues Intervall. Ein solches Intervall besteht aus 10  Einzelfuttergaben von je 2,5 gr. im Abstand von wenigen Sekunden. 
Hiermit  beträgt also die Intervallmenge 25 gr. Daraus berechnet sich die  maximale Menge pro Stunde zu 150 gr.

Beispiel:

8:00 Uhr -  25gr.( 10 x 2,5gr.)
8:10 Uhr - 25gr.
8:20 Uhr - 25gr.
8:30 Uhr -  25gr.
8:40 Uhr - 25gr.
8:50 Uhr - 25gr.
-----------------------------
Menge  pro Stunde = 150 gr.


*Tagesfütterungsmenge*

Die  gewünsche Futtermenge pro Tag ist am Gerät über Taster einstellbar.  Futtermengen von 50 gr. bis 1,5 kg pro Tag sind möglich.
Der Automat  füttert im 10 minütigen Rhytmus bis die eingestellte Tagesmenge erreicht  ist.
Zur Kontrolle der Tagesmenge, wird diese und auch die bisher  gefütterte Menge, auf dem Display des Automaten angezeigt. Auch während  der Fütterungszeit ist es möglich Änderungen in der Futtermenge  vorzunehmen die sofort wirksam werden.


*Bonusfunktion*

Zeitweise kann  es in er Forellenzucht nützlich sein die normale nach dem  Futterquotienten berechnete Tagesration um bis zu 20% zu übersteigen.  Für diesen Fall verfügt der Automat über eine sog. Bonusfunktion. Diese  zusätzliche Option kann über Taster und Display ein- bzw. ausgeschaltet  werden. Ist die Funktion aktiv, berechnet der Automat 20% der Tagesmenge  und verfüttert diese jeweils täglich zwischen 19 Uhr und 21 Uhr.


*Testfunktion*

In  die Frontblende der Steuerung ist eine Taster / LED - Kombination  eingelassen. Durch kurzes Drücken des Tasters in der Frontblende wird  ein "Testintervall (10 x 2,5gr.)" angestoßen. Die hier gefütterte Menge  wird als Test- bzw. Bonusmenge gesehen und daher nicht auf die  Tagesmenge angerechnet. Langes Drücken des Tasters löst bis zum  Loslassen eine Futtergabe aus. 

*
Pelletgröße*

Um die  eingestellte Pelletmenge möglichst genau dosieren zu können, kann die  Größe der Pellets über Taster und Display eingestellt werden (2mm, 4mm,  6mm).


*2 x 16 Zeichen Display*

Die Steuerung des  Futterautomaten erfolgt über 3 Taster und ein 2 x 16 Zeichen großes  Display (siehe Bilder). Die einzelnen Menueseite werden auf dem Display  dargerstellt.


*Speichern der Einstellungen bei  Stromausfall*

Wird der Futterautomat während des Betriebs  von der Spannungsversorgung getrennt, bleiben alle getätigten  Einstellungen und sonstigen Werte im Gerät gespeichert.


*Funktionsüberwachung  / Meldung im Fehlerfall*

Im Fall einer Fehlfunktion des  Systems erlischt automatisch die grüne Kontrollleuchte (LED) in der  Frontblende des Gehäuses und zeigt so dem Teichwirt an, dass eine  Störung vorliegt. Auch nach dem wiedereinschalten des Geräts  beispielsweise beim Batteriewechsel, leuchtet die LED erst wieder  nachdem die Uhrzeit neu eingestellt wurde.


*Batteriebetrieb*

Der  Futterautomat wird mit einer Gleichspannung (Batteriespannung) von 9V  bis 24V betrieben.


*Geringer Stromverbrauch*

Das  Gerät hat einen sehr geringen Stromverbrauch. Im Mittel ca. 1 Ah pro  Tag.

Bespiel:

Stromverbrauch: 1 Ah / Tag 
Autobatterie:  45 Ah
---------------------------
Betriebsdauer: 45 Tage


*Einfache Montage*

Der  Futterautomat ist sofort einsatzbereit. Der Pelletbehälter mit der  Dosiermechanik wird über der Teichanlage angebracht und mit Hilfe der  mitgelieferten Anschlussleitung an die Steuerung angeschlossen.Nach dem  Einstellen der Uhrzeit und Futtermenge ist das Gerät einsatzbereit.


*Mechanische  Funktionsweise*

Als Vorratsbehälter dient ein  UV-beständiges Kunststoffrohr (100cm x 10cm) Inhalt: ca. 7,5 Liter.  Unter dem Behälter ist ein Vibrationssystem installiert. Durch eine  Bohrung fallen die Futterpellets auf das Vibrationssystem und werden bei  Ansteuerung in den Teich gerüttelt.


Vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen beim Tüfteln weiter. Ihr könnt mich auch gerne ansprechen.

Beste Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Wavedave (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Wäre nett wenn du mal erkären würdest, wie du den gebaut hast. Aus welchen Teilen. Und was das Ganze kostet?!


----------



## brickmann (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

hallo zusammen,

ich verkaufe im Moment einen dieser Automaten bei ebay! Im Angebot gibts Bilder und noch mal ne Erklärung. Falls jemand noch "Details" wissen will, einfach melden.

Link zu ebay http://cgi.ebay.de/Elektr-Futteraut...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item4aa297adcd

beste grüße matthias


----------



## Wurmangler (25. November 2013)

*AW: Futterautomat für kleines Geld selberbauen*

Hallo Matthias, ich bin stark an deinem Projekt interessiert. Jedoch ist schon einige Zeit vergangen . Ich hoffe , du bekommst meine Mail . Bitte melde dich bei mir . MfG Mike


----------

